# Mircro plates - micro loading.



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey guys, need advise on micro plates, my old gym years ago had mircro plates I found them very useful especially for DB work and getting over stalls when 2.5k jump was to much the issue is have moved and my new gym goes as low as 2.5k plates..

Just wondering is there anywhere I can get them cheap I preferable would like a magnetic micro plate like a magnet...

I went on ebay/ amazon mostly all of them don't have the weight of the magnet but one saids vertical pull 0.45kg, what does that mean exactly?i think it means when attached to metal its downward force is 0.45? not sure

anyway any sites?


----------



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Can someone explain to me how Magnetic Micro Plates are 36 quid and a set is 135 pound? This must be some sort of sick joke I have never seen such a rip off in my whole life....


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

I have 0.5kg plates from my old standard weight set before I upgraded to olympic, just tied some string round them 

And 1.25kgs are quite easy to get a hold of, not magnetic but do they really need to be?


----------



## barndoor5 (Jun 16, 2013)

Strengthshop.co.uk do fractional plates mate.


----------



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks those will do nicely.. until I get some proper magnetic micro plates so I can micro load on my DB work but these fractional plates will work wonders for my Bench press...

Any sites I can get magnetic micro plates tho? 0.25kg and 0.5kg sets im looking for..


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Just make some. I put copper coins in a bag and put bit of string on it. For dumbells you could use wrist weights.


----------



## saiyanlift (Feb 4, 2014)

please believe me when I say these thigs will make next to no difference, If you control the weight more and go slightly slower with more squeeze on your heavier weights you'll make much more progress then adding 24.6 grams and building up that way...


----------



## jazzo1 (Jul 20, 2013)

I been looking to make my own get very small weight plates and buy strong magnets and there u go.. Id rather spend the money and make them than pay on sites for proper ones when their going for 120 pound for a set.. makes me sick cause they know we will pay it.. feeling annoyed.


----------

